

The Musical Gopher - verdverm
https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/golang-nuts/OJ7oUi6lWUA

======
verdverm
Howdy!

I'm participating in Binghamton Startup Weekend

For one of our demos, I turned lake data (dissolved oxygen) using Go

I'd like to thank the creators of pulseaudio-go and goop for sharing their
work and the creators of Go for making a great language for rapid prototyping
and everything else great about it

Thank You!

Wish us luck!

Best, Tony Worm

Check us out on facebook: <https://www.facebook.com/SoundsmithSoftware>

___please take our survey if you do anything with
music:<http://www.surveymonkey.com/s/YKSQBK7> ___really helpful

Binghamton Startup Weekend <http://binghamton.startupweekend.org/>

~~~
verdverm
link to the demo song <http://camden.cs.binghamton.edu:8080/MendotaFugue.mp3>

